# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Gallery >  >  I am Lucifer

## Timothy Paradox

First of all, I'm atheist - not religious at all. I had this dream back in 2009, but it felt significant at the time. 

After a not-so-interesting scene in a supermarket, I entered a backdoor and found myself in what appeared to be Satans throne room. The room was a massive underground cavern (but I could see the sky through the cracks in the ceiling), and the throne was on a large rocky platform in the middle of subterranean lake of lava. Satan was sitting on his massive throne in front of me. He was large, unmoving, and wore a mask in the shape of a goat's skull. 

A horde of demons appeared, skeletal dogs with big teeth. I had to fight them with my bare hands. They could do nothing but bite, and I could only fight back with my fists. I even ripped off one of the demons jaws. I felt intense pain of a kind I had never felt before in my back, and I hurt my hands badly by grabbing hold of that demons jaw and ripping it open. When they were all defeated, I moved forward to confront Satan himself. 

He started taking of his masks (he was apparently wearing multiple masks to conceal his true identity) while a ghostly voice said Revelations. I also heard Gregorian singing in the background. I didnt dare look because I feared to behold its horrible face. In fact, I couldn't look away. I tried, but He telekinetically forced me to watch. In the end I recognized the great evil as myself. Actually, he looked like a combination of myself and my father in his younger years, but paler. I felt like it was a part of me, my future self. I asked a question about the masks. He told me how over time, he made those masks himself to protect himself. I felt this sense of identification it all felt so familiar. Then he said You have a good heart, but you must be careful not to let anyone corrupt it. Beware the deceiver".

----------


## WildLearner

That's deep bruh.

In all seriousness, it was a pleasure reading your dream! What an amazing dream! That last line... You should listen to your subcouncious, that's a powerfull message.

----------


## Timothy Paradox

Yeah, I only wish it wasn't so vague. There have been many people and ideas since then who may have qualified as a "deceiver", but how am I to know which one? If there even IS one.

----------


## davethewarrior

Cool dream. I like the words of wisdom you were given at the end to be incorruptible. I might want to do my food shopping somewhere else though haha.

----------


## lidybug

> First of all, I'm atheist - not religious at all. 
> He started taking of his masks (he was apparently wearing multiple masks to conceal his true identity) while a ghostly voice said “Revelations”.



Thank you for sharing this profound dream! It spoke to me. 

This is my experience of being told "These are the revolutions"

Shortly before the dream that profoundly changed my life I heard a voice as clear as if he was beside me speaking into me ear. " These are the revelations....". I sat up in bed and looked around for the source of the voice to finish his sentence. I am alone except for my sleeping child laying next to me after a mid morning nap.
A Course In Miracles calls it "The Holy Instant". At the time of this dream I had never heard of the Course. 
It is early morning before the sun has risen or perhaps at the exact moment of the rising sun. In the dream I witness a serene landscape. I feel content and at peace. I am hovering over a lighthouse or what I believed at the time to be a lighthouse. The ocean is calm except for a storm far off in the distance. I have a feeling my family is out there. I feel as if I need to bring them in but it's not with a sense of urgency. I am an observer. The sand is a golden hue that reveals to me it is perhaps early morning. There was a feeling of newness, beginning, a sort of perfect timelessness. (These abandoned "lighthouses" a total of 11 that line the shore between Bethany Beach Delaware and Fenwick Island Maryland. I later found out they are watchtowers.) As I focus in, the "lighthouse" suddenly lights up with an amazing brilliant light and within the same moment all the "lighthouses" light up for miles. Now there is only light! This whole dream takes place in this one instant (a holy instant). If it had not been so powerful it would not have entered my conscious because it existed outside of time. It was illuminating and continues to be so. If felt as if someone turned on the lights and all truth was revealed. Truth exists outside of time and space because it has no need. In the dream I AM the perspective of light. This is what I came to understand or remember... Our Source is light. Light is truth. Truth is love. Forgiveness and compassion are ours to give so that we can all return to our source whole. I saw that if my light did not touch someone it was not because I wasn't shinning it was because of a block that was denying the truth of who they are. I know that everyone originated from this light from which I was seeing. I know that this is the same light people speak of seeing before they die. In this light there is only love. It is all encompassing. Shadows do not exist because they are burned away as if they were never there at all. I know that the light never goes away it can't it is the reason and the source for all that is. (As a child I remember moments of clarity when I would realize I could not die. I'm not referring to my physical body but that part of me that knows that I exist. That is what I called it as a child "that part of me that knows I exist".) I have no doubt that this is God, Energy, Higher-self, whichever name you choose to give it, it is the source from which we all come. The vail was lifted and will be lifted for all that ask to see. 
I was also shown that all answers can be found here in this light. We as individuals are a perspective of that same light much like the facets of a perfect diamond. We are all healed because within a diamond there are no shadows. Looking back at the light for answers is the same as looking deep within and knowing the truth. Nothing is being done to us it is all for us! 
After this dream I had a few months of euphoria and I still live in this state much of the time. I could connect to everything. All answers where SO clear. I have a renewed love for everyone including myself. The slate is clean I hold no more grudges, anger, resentment, disgust, or ultimately fear. I'm not saying at times I don't feel these emotions but what has changed is the knowing that I don't have to hold on to them. I recognize these emotions for what they are and I am grateful for the opportunity to burn away the shadows and shine.

sorry for the full post I would of just shared the link if I knew how. Much love!

----------

